# new to HO scale



## CPrailfan (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I am new to HO scale, attempted 3 or 4 n-scale layouts without much success, i think i bit off more than I could chew! I really want to own a decent HO layout and now have a place to build it. The space is roughly 10' by a max of 12". I would like continuous running and some switching for when I am in the mood, but I was wondering what a good width for a tabletop would be if it only goes in a circle around the room? I would also like to have two towns with passenger capability, is this all possible, or am I biting off too much again? Scenery is important, and the table will be flat as I am modelling the Canadian Prairies. Any advice would be helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CP,

Welcome. Did you really mean max of 12" ... or maybe 12' ??? If 12" (???) you're likely talking a shelf layout around the perimeter of the room.

If 12' ...

10'x12' is plenty of space for a nice HO layout, but you'll need to think about ergonomics and arm-reach distance to grab/fix things. For that reason, I'd urge you to consider a smaller table (no more than 6' depth) with full-room walkaround, or ... perhaps a U and C layout up against some walls, with about a 4' max depth.

Maybe post some sketches ...

Good luck,

TJ


----------

